# set-top video conferencing



## Soledad Medina

Estoy traduciendo un comunicado de prensa que habla de sistemas de video conferencia y me encuentro con esta frase:

This is the most advanced *set-top video* conferencing system.

Este es el sistema de video conferencia ?????? más avanzado.

No sé cómo traducir "set-top" dentro de este contexto.  A veces he visto el término traducido como un equipo para poner encima del televisor y otras veces como un descodificador.

Agradeceré la ayuda de ustedes.
SM


----------



## Soledad Medina

Por favor, necesito las inteligentes sugerencias de ustedes.  Les estaré muy agradecida.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Hola Soledad, no sé si será inteligente o no, pero ahí va mi sugerencia  . Un dispositivo "set-top" permite acceder a información de multidifusión, por ejemplo internet, video bajo demanda etc. a través de una televisión convencional. No existe en español una correspondencia directa, sino que se suele dejar como "decodificador set-top", "dispositivo set-top", "caja set-top", o diretamente el inglés "set-top box".

Espero que te ayude


----------



## heidita

Soledad Medina said:


> This is the most advanced *set-top video* conferencing system.
> 
> Este es el sistema de video conferencia de recepción digital más avanzado.
> 
> SM


 
Hola Sole, y con un saludo del gran L. Ya sabes, engancho a todo quisqui....


----------



## heidita

Por cierto, tambiénhe visto: *dispositivo set-top* como dice Hermann.

No sé si se te permite mantenerlo así.


----------



## lazarus1907

Set-top es un receptor digital para la tele, a veces con decodificador, pero no entiendo por qué lo han puesto en esta frase exactamente. Yo diría sencillamente "sistema de videoconferencia más avanzado", pero si quieres incluir la palabra, receptor (digital) es la mejor opción que se me ocurre.


----------



## lazarus1907

Manuel Herman said:


> No existe en español una correspondencia directa, sino que se suele dejar como "decodificador set-top", "dispositivo set-top", "caja set-top", o diretamente el inglés "set-top box".


Un "decodificador set-top" es casi como decir "terremoto earthquake" or "Salsa sauce". Es un receptor de satélite digital, a falta de otro término mejor.





> *set-top box*
> an electronic device that makes it possible to watch digital broadcasts on ordinary televisions
> 
> © Cambridge University Press 2007.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Lo importante, en mi opinión, del "set-top" no es que sea un decodificador, que hay muchos, de muchos tipos y que se acoplan a multitud de dispositivos, sino el hecho de que se acopla a televisiones convencionales. Es decir, hablar de un decodificador "set-top" a mi me indica que es un decodificador para la televisión, y no para otro tipo de dispositivo, por eso no lo veo redundante.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me siento infinitamente agradecida por esta gran ayuda y todas las explicaciones.  Confieso que no tenía ni idea.

Un cariñoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## SFO

Manuel Herman said:


> Lo importante, en mi opinión, del "set-top" no es que sea un decodificador, que hay muchos, de muchos tipos y que se acoplan a multitud de dispositivos, sino el hecho de que se acopla a televisiones convencionales. Es decir, hablar de un decodificador "set-top" a mi me indica que es un decodificador para la televisión, y no para otro tipo de dispositivo, por eso no lo veo redundante.



I agree.  When I subscribed to cable TV over 20 years ago I had to have a set-top box to select the channel (my TV was not "cable ready").

Here's an example of what the OP is asking about:
http://www.voipsupply.com/products/Polycom-2200-21500-001.html

Saludos!


----------

